

Ask HN: I Coded/Designed This Site In 5 Hours, Do You Think It Has a Future? - michaelabe

You can visit the site at anonymous.thrsti.com, I wanted to build a very simple tool for people to have full freedom of speech and post things fully anonymously (we save server logs for now, I will change it this week though). Please tell me what you think and if this could become a full on product if I add cool features on top of it.<p>Thank you.
======
nyellin
Can you give a use case for this?

It seems to me that after posting something anonymously, you would want to
link to it from another part of the internet (e.g. forums, twitter, etc.), in
which case it would no longer be anonymous.

Maybe it would be useful if people could vote posts up/down, but then it would
really just be another online community.

------
yoshyosh
I guess I was the first to post but I think there is something to this if you
can come up with something really unique about how people interact albeit
anonymously. Like in Japan their social networks are 95% anonymous, their
might be some ideas their with how they interact

~~~
michaelabe
Thank you for the feedback. Ive launched this couple of hours ago and were
already getting a good amount of posts and hits, only issue is a lot of the
posts are very racist and bizarre, I can add algorithms to classify certain
content and build separate feeds for them so that people dont see that content
on the main feed. As for interacting there are many cool things that can be
done, do you have any ideas to get people to interact in a unique way?

